
Twitter Followers Vanish Amid Inquiries into Fake Accounts - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/01/31/technology/social-media-bots-investigations.html?smid=tw-share
======
verst
Already discussed two days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16274811](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16274811)

